# Savannah on her spring pole!



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

So I rigged up a spring pole outside yesterday, and then went out there today and fixed it up a bit. Made it a little more "solid". Here are some pics from the fun!  She loooooooves it!










































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And a video!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

GOoooooooooooooooo Savannah! she's the bomb


----------



## Jerretb (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome =DD


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

looks like she likes it for sure. I want to make one just havent yet.
Did you use a tree branch.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Yea Jack, I use a tree branch. I hung a chunk of chain around and hooked the chain to the spring. I wanna put it higher up in the tree so that it's further away from the base of the tree, I just didn't feel like dragging out the big ladder to do it! haha


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

bout' time!!!
Savannah is my girl


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Shes a gorgeous girl. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

She's looking good wingman I love red doggies  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone! She's loving it. I've been mixing her workout up lately...2-3 flirt pole sessions a day, now I'ma throw in the spring pole 2-3 times a day. Then eventually start doing both. Plus gotta throw some fetch in there too...she just never ever ever ever seems to run out of gas. Her tank is always full!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Man, I HAVE to get Bruno one of those. That's his game!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Now I know why pit bulls always have that smile on their faces, they get to have fun on springpoles LOL!!! Savannah sure does look good bro, whatever your doing...it's working!


----------



## chargers2010 (Oct 5, 2010)

*My 8 month old baby girl at the beach San Diego Ca*

hey nice looking dog and having fun on the spring pole ! How old is your pup


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

chargers2010 said:


> hey nice looking dog and having fun on the spring pole ! How old is your pup


She's 18mo old. Nice looking dog you got there too!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awe check her out! Such a pretty girl


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow wingman, she's gorgeous! Definitely looks like she's having a blast too!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awwww theres my Savannah girl!!!!! Loooove her!!!! Shes loving that thing!


----------

